# Texts for Three Weeks of Preaching



## NM_Presby (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi all,
I’m filling the pulpit at a small church near me for three weeks later this month and into December. I’m trying to determine what I should preach on for those three weeks. Obviously this will be decided with prayer and deep consideration, but to get some ideas going I was hoping to get suggestions from you all on passages/books that might work well. 

I’m primarily trying to think of unified texts that divide well into three sermons, but if there is something on the more “topical” side you can’t resist, feel free to share. 

P.S., I do know there was a similar thread many years ago, and I looked at it, but I figured the membership of the board has changed enough I’ll probably get some new ideas with a new thread.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2022)

The Lord's Prayer. Read Matthew 6:9-13 each week, the three sermons on Matthew 6:11, 6:12, 6:13. Alternate division would be vs 9-10 the first week, 11-12 the second week, and 13 the third week. 

I don't know how deep you'll be able to get into it in 3 weeks, our pastors are 8 weeks into the series (a subpart of a series on the Sermon on the Mount that started in April).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Nov 6, 2022)

I preached through Nahum in three weeks. The book breaks up nicely into three chunks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John The Baptist (Nov 6, 2022)

Titus 3:3-8 on good works and:
1. regeneration
2. justification
3. adoption


Half exegesis, half topical, I think. Good way to introduce these doctrines and their relationship to good works. I come from a very Arminian/legalist background so this type of teaching is needed in those circles and I’ve been dwelling over it for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

